# Denver Open 2009



## pjk (Mar 3, 2009)

The Denver Open 2009 will take place April 25, 2009, in Golden, Colorado (just outside of Denver) on the Colorado School of Mines campus.

You can find more information about it on the website here:
http://pjkcubed.com/competitions/denver2009/

It should be up on Speedcubing.com within the next couple of days.


----------



## Bob (Mar 4, 2009)

Competition official.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DenverOpen2009


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know when the results will be posted on the WCA site?
I've been checking everyday since the 25th.. 

Maybe I'm not looking in the right place, any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 30, 2009)

Shicklegroober: You're looking in the right place, the results just aren't up yet. It's been bugging me too lol.  Bob should have it up soon, hopefully.  Btw, just so people that were at the Denver Open don't get confused, the OH final isn't going to count, we stupidly didn't pay attention to the number of competitors we need.. Only the first round will count. Oh well, goodbye to my 23 single and 28 average.  I'll do better next time.


----------



## shicklegroober (May 1, 2009)

Ah! Okay I'm just impatient thanks dude!


----------



## Bob (May 1, 2009)

Results are posted.


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2009)

I'm particularly impressed with Anthony Searle's 3857:02:24.00 blind solve.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

3x3 blindfold 

Anthony Searle	3857:02:24.00 

ah Kian already posted it


----------



## Bob (May 1, 2009)

yeah, the workbook said it was done on 6/8/1900.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

It took him 109 years to solve it and still got first place. 

Is that how it really works? The date has an effect on the actual times?


----------



## pjk (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, Bob.

The actual BLD time was 2:24.00.


----------



## brunson (May 1, 2009)

Anthony and Brian Searle are citizens of Belize? Interesting.

Where is Anthony's Multi-Blind?

Edit: Weird, it's in the Event results, but not listed under the Denver comp. At least it's there.


----------



## Bob (May 1, 2009)

brunson said:


> Anthony and Brian Searle are citizens of Belize? Interesting.
> 
> Where is Anthony's Multi-Blind?
> 
> Edit: Weird, it's in the Event results, but not listed under the Denver comp. At least it's there.



I'm trying to figure that out.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone there for a great comp.


----------

